# follistatin



## psych (Jan 11, 2017)

Is that shit even real? Keep seeing so called experiments about it but no real world results. Any body?


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 12, 2017)

psych said:


> Is that shit even real? Keep seeing so called experiments about it but no real world results. Any body?



I do believe its real and does exist but very expensive and not readily available.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 12, 2017)

Sgit I started readimg up on this and ot had me wishimg there were human trials and a legit compound. Too bad. Everything points out that even though we are mamals, the genes that the rodents/marsupials have that are altered by the follistatin are not similar to humans. So wish we had a myostatin blocker or w.e.

I want to look like a bully whippet lol


----------



## psych (Jan 12, 2017)

I know i keep seeing pseudo reviews for it.  But if it did work i would just worry about my heart


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 12, 2017)

Hhhmm, what is the issue with internal organs? Did they grow exponentially as well?


----------



## psych (Jan 12, 2017)

they will.growth dose it.maKESSENSE THAT MYOSTATIN INHIBITORS WOULD TOO


----------



## ds44 (Feb 2, 2017)

No

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## gh0st (Feb 11, 2017)

ITS REAL. REAL HARD TO FIND LEGIT AND REAL F8cKING EXPENSIVE IF U DO. I know of one private source who carries it, and i truest them but the price tag...not worth it to me. if i has millions yea sure!


----------



## cybrsage (Feb 14, 2017)

*YK11 is a myostatin inhibitor via the creation of follistatin.*

YK11 stimulates the creation of follistatin. When YK11 is in the presence of follistatin, it causes a large sudden production of myogenic differentiation factor (MyoD), myogenic factor 5 (Myf5) and myogenin. The three myogenic items are what causes the body to create new muscle cells. Testosterone and DHT compounds also do this, but without the creation or need for follistatin. Well, not quite correct, testosterone does induce the creation of follistatin, just not nearly at the same level as YK11. Normally, the body produces myostatin as a counter to mygenin (it competes for the same receptors and then encourages the body to destroy the newly created muscle cells), to help keep the body from just making more and more muscle (which I call run-away muscle creation). Follistatin aids in the reducing the effect of myostatin in a few ways, but that is outside the scope of what I am talking about. It is this follistatin that makes YK11 so powerful compared to testosterone or DHT compounds (and why testosterone is still a better choice for muscle creation than other AAS - it is a perfect item to use in synergy with other items).

The human body, being an insanely amazing thing, is not powerless against follistatin. As follistatin levels rise, it creates an anti-follistatin antibody. This anti-body helps restore the body back to its normal state so there is not run-away muscle creation (again, that would be a bad thing).

YK11 is only partially androgenic and it has the same effects on FKBP51 as DHT compounds do, in other words, it increases it quite a bit. This is only a problem if you currently have cancer, as FKBP51 is instrumental in cell survival and it will also greatly aid cancer cells in their survival. If you have cancer, do not take YK11...and also do not take any compound that turns into DHT in the body. Yeah, that is just about every good AAS out there. Remember, cancer is no joke, so if you have it, getting rid of it should be your number one priority...not gaining muscle. Don't be a loser about it and die just to look good at your funeral. For the vast majority of people without cancer, there is no problem with having an increased FKBP51 level. Increased FKBP51 levels does NOT cause cancer.

YK11 also does not appear to cause the creation of Estrogen - it appears to do the same thing as Tamoxifen (though through a completely different method) but to a far lesser degree. YK11 cannot be used as a SERM replacement so please do not try.

What we need to keep an eye out for is nosebleeds. ACE31 was a myostatin inhibitor with great promise, made it into phase 2 human trials where they tested it on both people with muscular dystrophy and healthy people. It caused bad nosebleeds that stopped when the drug was no longer taken. It has been shelved until someone can figure out how to stop the bleeding. Since YK11 also appears to inhibit myostatin (though through completely different mechanisms), there is always the chance it will cause nosebleeds as well. They have no idea why ACE31 causes nosebleeds, but it did it with enough power and frequency to kill what looked like a huge money maker for the big pharma developing it. I doubt YK11 will cause nosebleeds, due to the way it works, but it is better to keep an eye out for it and it never happen than it to happen and you think it is caused by the change in seasons.


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 16, 2017)

cybrsage said:


> *YK11 is a myostatin inhibitor via the creation of follistatin.*
> 
> YK11 stimulates the creation of follistatin. When YK11 is in the presence of follistatin, it causes a large sudden production of myogenic differentiation factor (MyoD), myogenic factor 5 (Myf5) and myogenin. The three myogenic items are what causes the body to create new muscle cells. Testosterone and DHT compounds also do this, but without the creation or need for follistatin. Well, not quite correct, testosterone does induce the creation of follistatin, just not nearly at the same level as YK11. Normally, the body produces myostatin as a counter to mygenin (it competes for the same receptors and then encourages the body to destroy the newly created muscle cells), to help keep the body from just making more and more muscle (which I call run-away muscle creation). Follistatin aids in the reducing the effect of myostatin in a few ways, but that is outside the scope of what I am talking about. It is this follistatin that makes YK11 so powerful compared to testosterone or DHT compounds (and why testosterone is still a better choice for muscle creation than other AAS - it is a perfect item to use in synergy with other items).
> 
> ...




Interesting read cybrsage. I know a few guys who claim good success with YK-11. It definitely has my interest.


----------



## odin (Oct 23, 2017)

Has anyone on here used YK11? Results?


----------



## Thaistick (Oct 24, 2017)

I've seen it for sale for a wide range of prices. Without having it analyzed I'd be skeptical.


----------



## Viking (Oct 25, 2017)

Using YK11 in hopes it will lower myostatin enough to make huge gains would be a waste of time. It may be good but I wouldn't expect massive changes.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 27, 2017)

I have some ACE-031 I am going to experiment with soon. I am not expecting much so anything is a bonus. I honestly think most of the Myo stuff out today is a complete waste of money. I am cruising on 200mg test and want some non sex hormone boosters so figured give it a go. Their LR3 was amazing so I have a good brand so I hope it does something good. I have 10mg in 1 vial so will start at 2-5mg and see how I feel and if I am ok after 30 mins I might just do the entire vial the first day.


----------

